# Small Game Opener



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Although I don't hunt small game any longer(age and knees),I am surprised that no one is posting any hunt result's of this year's season.Have always enjoyed the post's with the kid's being involved.I know that with today's opportunities the kid's are jumping right into big game and I guess that's well and good,but to me great memories were made being out with friend's and walking the fields and watching the dog's work.Oh well I guess thing's are changing out there.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

joekacz said:


> ,I am surprised that no one is posting any hunt result's of this year's season.


Everyone is in a tree or still fishing (me). I've found a few days to squirrel and duck hunt but I don't recall the last time I've encountered another squirrel hunter in the woods.
The past several mild winters we've had have kept me on the water more and more and I've noticed more and more winter fishermen.
My beagle is gone and I haven't had the heart to get a new one--- yet-- but maybe soon and I won't do much rabbit hunting until some really cold weather arrives.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We rarely missed small game on opening day once i got my drivers license it was a question which farm to start at great memories


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Been able to smack a few woodies on the river last couple weeks...


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Back in the day Opening Day of small game was a legitimate Reason to get a day off from school.
Just had to bring your license in . And that was in Toledo Dont know if it was statewide, but ill bet every small town had the same thing I doubt if that is still practiced nowadays


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Back in the day Opening Day of small game was a legitimate Reason to get a day off from school.
> Just had to bring your license in . And that was in Toledo Dont know if it was statewide, but ill bet every small town had the same thing I doubt if that is still practiced nowadays


I remember those days back in the 1970's at Wellington,OH. Today if you walked into school with a hunting license on your back they would run a back ground check on you. And by the way there were no school shootings back then. You either whipped someone or got whipped & that was the end of it.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep We had gun racks in the back window of our trucks and drove to high school with guns in the racks No one thought anything of it and the guns stayed in the trucks Worried more about what our Daddys would do more than the local LEOs I think thats a big part of whats missing today


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess opener could mean when ever you decide to go..... not a calender time frame or season start date

Thinking it might be time to thin some squirrels out now that deer season is over for me..... haven't hunted them since I got the place and way too many squirrels there.... was going to save it for kids as limits would be fairly easy.... but no young ones around (sad) .... might even get one of the 22 pistols out to play with for head shots, or the 541s (too easy)
I know once they see they're buddies die it won't be as easy


----------

